# Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville, TX



## Col_Sanders

*Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville, TX Updated 10/5/10*

Here are a few pics from the new park:


----------



## walker

may have to go check that place out after some rain . but not much if its near the sabine river ..lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

They are lowering Toledo Bend right now so the Sabine is VERY high. The pic with the Grizzly stuck is supposed to be on a big sand bar but it was all under water. The first couple pics are in the back of the place and with a little rain it would be very challenging. I think thats where I'll be riding Halloween since its only an hour away.

We talked to the owner for quite a while and he is very open to suggestions. He is going to dig some pits soon and get RV hookups, running water, and wash racks. This was the first day he was open and we were the first people there.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Awesome.
Might have to go check that one out.Great pics,thx for sharing.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I have been watching a lot of "Swamp People" so bailing off into that beaver pond in the first pic was freaky. :aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425

looks cool!


----------



## bump530

looks like fun. we will have to make a BS ride out there lol. that is once we get all our bikes going again LMFAO


----------



## filthyredneck

Does look like an interesting place... swamp looks like it'd probably be my favorite part


----------



## aandryiii

Definitely need to plan a trip out there! Thanx for the info.


----------



## Col_Sanders

bump530 said:


> looks like fun. we will have to make a BS ride out there lol. that is once we get all our bikes going again LMFAO


Team Broke S*** living up to its name huh? :haha:


----------



## bump530

oh fa sho...well really its just Heads bikes that are down. a few seals and mine will be ready rock and roll again


----------



## Col_Sanders

They cut several more trails and had them marked with flags and signs taking you to the river. The sandbar was HUGE and fun to play on. Of course there was no rain and the park was still dusty.


----------



## Col_Sanders




----------



## lilbigtonka

man i would love to ride there.....that is beautiful land right there and alot of good chill spots


----------



## Eight

Nice I might have to make a trip down there.


----------



## bigblackbrute

ima have tp check that place out


----------



## 650Brute

Looks like a great time


----------



## meangreen360

Def need to make a trip. Awsome pics!


----------



## Polaris425

great pics!


----------



## monsterbrute750

That one is now on the "To Do" list......


----------



## Col_Sanders

Hopefully he digs some pits soon, but the trails are coming along nicely. He cut several new ones in the 2 weeks since our last trip. They are wide enough for sxs to get through easily. After a rain the place will really be great!

I also want to say the owner is a great guy. One of the guys we were with had an accident and he and a little girl had to be taken out by EMS. The owner (Bric) helped us load up their bikes on their trailer and he hauled them to my shop to save me a trip back up there.


----------



## badazzbrute

Def got to get out there... gotta plan a ride where we can all get there and be in force...


----------



## walker

good thing that park is centrally located for everyone ..except the deridder critters..


----------



## Col_Sanders

Finally a park closer to us.


----------

